# Arena Quests in den Grizzlyhügeln



## Shallîya (24. November 2008)

Moin, ich spiele nen Blutelf Paladin und habe schon oft Leute gesehen, die Arena Quests (wie solche in Nagrand) in den Grizzlyhügeln in der Burg Siegeswall machen.
Da ich aber keine Quests dafür annehmen kann, frag ich mich was man dafür tun muss.
Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## Gen91 (24. November 2008)

Gibts in der Kanalisation von Dalaran (für die Allianz), hoffe ich konnte dir helfen^^.


----------



## Tikume (24. November 2008)

Einfach die Quests in der Burg erledigen .. wer hätte es gedacht?


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. November 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Gibts in der Kanalisation von Dalaran (für die Allianz), hoffe ich konnte dir helfen^^.



hää?


----------



## Gen91 (24. November 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> hää?



Für die Allianz gibt es in der Kanalisation von Dalaran eine 5er Gruppen Quest, wo man in die Arena in den Grizzlyhügeln geschickt wird.

Wenns für die Horde anders ist, habe ich ja extra (für die Allianz) dazu geschireben.


----------



## Yyps (13. Februar 2009)

Für die Horde muss man die Quests aus dem Gasthaus Siegeswall machen, 

Also:

- zu Eroberin Krenna (im Gasthaus) gehen
- Questserie mit den "Grauen Wrogbälge" machen
- Questserie von Unteroffizier Nazgrim machen, bis man den Than in Voldrane getötet hat
- Krenna: "Freund meines Feindes" führt einen zu den Jägern von Silberwasser, die "MikhailsTagebuch" droppen - das startet neuen Quest
- Mit Krennas Schwester Gorgonna (rechts daneben) sprechen und Folge "Scheinbegnadigung"
- Bei Krenna "Angriff auf Silberwasser" annehmen und erledigen

Danach gibts die Arenaquestserien (ab Lvl 74 anzunehmen).


----------



## claet (13. Februar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1465800

/report


----------



## Nightwraith (13. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Einfach die Quests in der Burg erledigen .. wer hätte es gedacht?


Tatsächlich, welch verblüffende Lösung.


----------



## abe15 (13. Februar 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Gibts in der Kanalisation von Dalaran (für die Allianz), hoffe ich konnte dir helfen^^.



Ne definitif nicht... Einfach in der Burg questen. Die Arenareihe kann man glaub ich ab 73 oder 74 starten.


----------

